# cheese about 5 weeks in



## skallie (May 21, 2009)

for get date started flowering but do i sound bothered:hubba:   

incandescent lighting +3 on white balance gave me this lovely hue 

skallie


----------



## buckboi_88 (May 21, 2009)

dam that looks krazy thatz blue cheese?


----------



## zipflip (May 21, 2009)

skallie said:
			
		

> incandescent lighting +3 on white balance gave me this lovely hue


  wat ya mean gave ya that hue?
  either way they look awesome hey.  i really diggin the blue


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 22, 2009)

I think he means the color (hue) of the plant is a result of using them lights.


----------



## zipflip (May 22, 2009)

oh. i see.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 22, 2009)

looking delicious skallie :watchplant:


----------

